

Ask HN : Startup Building Process - mvantmur

Hello :<p>When someone has an idea and want to turn it into reality, what are the common steps involved. I found pieces of documents but I havenot found a document that says some simple high level steps. I was thinking of some kind of task list / checklist for a startup. If it is in the form of process flow like MS project it will be even more helpful. Have any of you come across such a document?
Here are some of them I think of :
1) Think of resolving a issue of daily life / have a great idea.
2) Build the code and a prototype.
3) Get some marketing.
4) Answer user questions(part of maintainance)
5) Maintain
6) Add features.
etc.<p>Can you please let me know such a document or add your thoughts about it? Thanks and sorry about some basic questions?
======
wmwong
Read up on lean startups: [http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/lean-
startup.ht...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/lean-startup.html)

There is a lot of information out there about customer development and
creating Minimum Viable Products. Very interesting concepts.

------
Ernestas
Release something ASAP and things will fallow. Or not. Less thinking about it,
more time spent working on that first release. User response(or lack of it)
will determine next steps.

